# مساعده في حساب قدره التكيف



## amrahmed170 (21 فبراير 2007)

انا طالب في قسم كهرباء قوي وعندي مشروع 
electrical distribution in abig building

واحتاج لمعرفة الاحمال (الكهربيه) فقط لكافة الاجهزه ومنها تكييف مركزي
فكل ما اريد ان اعرفه طريقه بسيطه لحساب قدره التكيف

انا وجدت في كتالوج كارير علاقه بين القدره الكهربيه والطن التبريدي ولكن المشكله اني لا اعرف ما هو الطن التبريدي


----------



## الدكة (22 فبراير 2007)

الطن التبريدي نعني به الكمية اللازمة لإذابة قالب كامل من الثلج = 12000 وحدة حرارية (btuh )
ويختلف ذلك من منطقة الى اخري بحسب الجو ودرجات الحرارة

مثلاً الرياض : 1 طن = 400 م3/ث هواء تبريدي


----------



## amrahmed170 (22 فبراير 2007)

طيب ممكن تفصيل اكتر شويه
انا عندي مساحه معينه واريد ان اضع لها تكييف , ماذا افعل لحساب الطن التبريدي


----------



## engahmed_1983 (25 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
سأقوم بعرض فكرة مبسطه عن حمل التبريد
أولا: حمل بمعنى عبأ وتبريد عكسه تسخين فيكون حمل التبريد هو عبارة عن الطاقة الحرارية التي سيتغلب عليها جهاز التبريد للوصول لحالة التصميم المطلوبة
وهي تنقسم إلى أقسام ومنها
1- حمل تبريد الأسقف والحوائط والأرضيات 
2- حمل تبريد الشبابيك 
3- حمل تبريد الاشخاص
4- حمل تبريد المعدات
5- حمل تبريد الإضاءة


----------



## iraqi-mech-eng (26 فبراير 2007)

اخي الكريم : انصحك باستخدام احد البرامج لحساب الاحمال الحرارية ستساعدك كثيرا في هذا المجال ما عليك فقط هو ادخال المدخلات حسب مواصفات البناية مثلا الموقع , مواقع الشبابيك, عدد الاشخاص الذين سيشغلون البناية, نوع العمل داخل البناية , الاضاءة , ....الخ ثم سيقوم البرنامج بحساب الحمل النهائي بالطن تبريد. ثم تحول الطن الى كيلو واط وذلك بضربه ب (3.51)...هذه القدرة مطلوبة في المبخر لكن القدرة في الضاغط تساوي تقريبا ثلث هذه القدرة..واذا عندك اي استفسار احنه بخدمتك


----------



## amrahmed170 (26 فبراير 2007)

طيب ممكن اعرف اسم احد هذه البرامج ووصلته لو امكن .... وياريت يكون سهل الاستخدام


----------



## iraqi-mech-eng (26 فبراير 2007)

هناك برنامج اسمه Load Soft 6.0 من شركة كارميل وضعه احد الاخوة في المنتدى وقمت بتنزيله وتجربته وهو برنامج جيد وسهل..وهذا هو الرابط
http://www.carmelsoft.com/Software/Software_Downloads2.aspx?Param1=18&Para


----------



## amrahmed170 (26 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك علي المساعده
هجرب البرنامج


----------



## iraqi-mech-eng (26 فبراير 2007)

العفو احنة بالخدمة


----------



## عماد قاسم (1 مارس 2007)

مشششششكور اخي iraqi_mech_eng


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (1 مارس 2007)

مششششششششششكور اخى


----------



## الدكة (1 مارس 2007)

بالنسبة لحساب كمية الهواء لمنطقة مـــا ، نتبع التالي :
1. نأتي بمساحة المنطقة بالمتر المربع وعلى اساس ارتفاع السقف 3 متر
2. نقوم بإستخدام المعادلة التالية : Q= (A*900)/12000 
3. Q=tan


----------



## iraqi-mech-eng (3 مارس 2007)

لا شكر على واجب انا دائما في خدمة المنتدى, انا استفدت كثيرا من هذا المنتدى ومن واجبي تقديم المساعدة لاي عضو من الاعضاء الكرام


----------



## ورده محمد (5 مارس 2007)

تسلم ايها العراقي المتميزة عشت للعراق وللجميع


----------



## ورده محمد (5 مارس 2007)

اخي العراقي ان امكن ارجو بيان كيقية حساب التيار الكهربائي الذي يسحبة جهاز التكييف المعلوم حجم تبريده بالطن ولكلا الاحتمالين يالنسبة للطور الواحد ولثلاثي الاطوار مشكور مقدما


----------



## كريم ابراهيم (27 مارس 2007)

ممكن اعرف ما هي الخطوة التي تلي عملية حساب الحمال الحراريه في عملية تصميم التكييف المركزي 
وشكرااا


----------



## احمد عمران عيسى (27 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس تبريد وتكييف خريج الجامعة التكنلوجية بغداد ارجو تزويدي بمبادى تصميم الدكتات للبنايات 

مع الشكر والتقدير.....................................


----------



## zanitty (27 أبريل 2009)

الدكة قال:


> الطن التبريدي نعني به الكمية اللازمة لإذابة قالب كامل من الثلج = 12000 وحدة حرارية (btuh )
> ويختلف ذلك من منطقة الى اخري بحسب الجو ودرجات الحرارة
> 
> مثلاً الرياض : 1 طن = 400 م3/ث هواء تبريدي


الطن فى الرياض 400 قدم مكعب لكل دقيقهيا باشمهندس يعنى 0.189 م3 / ث


----------



## احمد الغضبان (25 مايو 2009)

مرحبا ان عندي مساحه 250م مسطح كم طن بدن وكيفيت حساب الطن


----------



## احمد الغضبان (26 مايو 2009)

استفسار الطن كم متر مربع يكفي


----------



## majdy82 (26 مايو 2009)

اخي الكريم...عمر انت مهندس كهرباء و ليس مهندس تكييف....ان من يقوم بحساب الاحمال الحرارية هو مهندس التكييف و ليس مهندس الكهرباء و بعدها يقوم مهندس الكهرباء بتصميم الاحمال الكهربائية و حسابها باستخدام كاتالوكات الاجهزة المستخدمة
من جهه اخرى ....فان حسابك للاحمال الحرارية لن يفيدك في معرفة الحمل الكهربائي لاجهزة التكييف لان الحمل الحراري هو استطاعة خرج جهاز التكييف و اما الحمل الكهربائي فهو استطاعة الدخل و هناك فرق بينهما يكمن في الحرارة المطروحة من جهاز التكييف الى الوسط الخارجي حسب علاقة التوازن الحراري للجهاز التي تقول:
استطاعة الدخل(الحمل الكهربائي) + استطاعة الخرج(حمل التكييف)= الاستطاعة الحرارية المطروحة من الجهاز الى الوسط الخارجي
و هذه الاستطاعة الاخيرة لا يمكن حسابها بسهولة
لهذا ...اخي الكريم
يجب ان تحسب الحمل الحراري لمشروع مصمم من قبل مهندس التكييف ثم تعود الى كاتالوكات الاجهزة المختارة و تحسب الاحمال الكهربائية


----------



## frat (15 يونيو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## SAMEER-G (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لاكن هل هذه المعادلة تعطيني الطن بالظبط


----------



## انس مكي (20 سبتمبر 2011)

بس دخلت الموقع و ما لقيت البرنامج


----------

